# What kind of ambient lighting while editing?



## splproductions (Mar 21, 2012)

I am just about to calibrate my screen with my new Colormunki... and I'll be editing like a new man.   

I'm curious if there is a certain ambient light I should do my post-processing in.  I usually just sit on my couch next to a tungsten lamp, but I could throw in some daylight bulbs if that is better.

Thoughts?


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

You ask a lot of really simple beginner questions for someone that is charging people for photography!  

If you RTFM that came with your Colormunki.. it will tell  you how to calibrate for the ambient light you have.....


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2012)

Since you're sitting on the couch. Are you using a laptop to edit? If so. Does the laptop have an IPS type display?

If you change the angle of the laptop's display, or change your position slightly you have to recalibrate.

No you don't need daylight bulbs becaause the display is back lit and you are using Mark I eyeballs, not a camera's image sensor.


----------



## splproductions (Mar 22, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> You ask a lot of really simple beginner questions for someone that is charging people for photography!
> 
> If you RTFM that came with your Colormunki.. it will tell  you how to calibrate for the ambient light you have.....



In my defense... this beginner is charging beginner prices.  And I can bet you they won't find anyone in town who will give them as good a product for this price.  You really think they're expecting a pro at $70 for the entire shoot and as many edited photos as they want?  The last client was so happy they insisted on paying me more than I asked, and they referred this most recent client to me.  So my customers definitely feel like they are getting their money's worth.  

Come on.  Be nice here.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2012)

KmH said:


> If you change the angle of the laptop's display, or change your position slightly you have to recalibrate.


The "trick" to editing on a laptop is to always have the display at the same angle relative to your viewing position.  Use something like a zone-system chart graphic and ensure that each time you use your laptop to edit, you display that first and angle the screen until it looks the same as it did right after you calibrated.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 22, 2012)

If you really want consistent editing.. get a monitor, your laptop won't cut it! If you can even calibrate it worth beans, that is!


----------



## Garbz (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes aside for the posts about the quality of a laptop screen your calibration should match your environment. If you are in a bright room you should measure your environment and attempt to try and match the white balance of your monitor with the environment, remember white balance isn't constant your eyes will adjust.

If you can control the lighting then work in a dark room. I.e. < 70lx. If you have that option you leave the monitor's white balance at it's native point where it will perform the best and let your eyes adjust to it.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2012)

ISO 3664:2009 - Graphic technology and photography -- Viewing conditions


----------

